# Best time for grouse?



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I am curious as to what everybody thinks as to what the best time in the season is to hunt for grouse. I come across them throughout the summer and fall but realized I only really hunt for them in October. So what is your opinion and why?

Cheddar


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I like November, temps are good for hiking long trails and I find that I am able to locate them a little better because of the changing habitat with winter coming


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I vote for opening day or the day before.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I vote for opening day or the day before.


Oh.... ok I see... I find the most while on the archery Elk hunt!!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

^^^^True enough. I think we all will agree with this..............but its not in the poll :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Late November, when the snow is at least knee deep, and you have nothing but a bow saw and a Christmas tree in your hands.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

the best time for grouse is any time other than what you think is the best time for grouse. Trying to play that sort of game on purpose doesn't work either. The grouse god's know when you are truly "trying" for them and when you are not. That being said, I killed two last year that were right next to the fire pit in camp and I hiked all that day and never saw one while "hunting." The grouse god's are a fickle bunch.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't hunt them anymore, just seem to see the them the most in Sept. 
Have 7 or 8 hanging around the cabin right now. Been feeding them chicken feed.
I like having them around. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I wish they would go back to the 20th opener. 
1. Most of the time early Sept is too hot to run the dogs very long.
2. I never go on the opener just to let the archery folk have their time for a week or so with out me scaring everything away.
But to me most of the birds are fairly together in Sept and as shooting goes on they get more dispersed. Oct is a great month. But as snow comes access to birds - especially blues gets very limited. But by that time- Pheasants are on and the snakes have mostly retreated so I can hunt Chuks


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Anytime after September is better IMO. Some of the September hunts I have been on have proved that some of the grouse are still babies. Grouse should be bigger than a dove before getting shot I believe.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> the best time for grouse is any time other than what you think is the best time for grouse. Trying to play that sort of game on purpose doesn't work either. The grouse god's know when you are truly "trying" for them and when you are not. That being said, I killed two last year that were right next to the fire pit in camp and I hiked all that day and never saw one while "hunting." The grouse god's are a fickle bunch.


Happens way too often to be a coincidence. Two weeks ago, I hiked for a couple hours with no success, as I was putting my bag in the truck, I saw a dog on point, walked over and shot a double.

(I'm just telling this story to bring out that I shot a grouse true double.)


----------

